# Topwater redfish flies



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

GG34 said:


> Anybody using traditional poppers for redfish? I've been doing a lot of bass fishing and tying using the double barrel popper bodies. Wondering if anyone was using anything similar. If so what colors have been working?


The TJ Neal poppers have been a staple on Tx coast for years on reds. Hard short body. I think Gurgler versions are where it’s at for reds and some trout. The Scott Sanchez version is killer


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been tying simple gurglers for a few friends who are putting them to good use lately...


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. I know gurglers work just wondering if I'd get the same effect with a foam popper body


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

VIP popper (lagunamadre.net) is a nice small, proven and easy to cast fly. Google Capt Scott Sparrow if the link doesn’t work.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would ask the fish by throwing it at them rather than a bunch of dudes on the inter web. The fish use dial up so prolly not hip to the latest fly trends.

Chunk it an see.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember seeing a video where redfish were hammering crease flies.... not traditional popper bodied flies, but definitely worth a look....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Waiting for sjrobin to chime in on this one. I was shocked to see one of his fav redfish fly was a little popper you would think was for bluegills, it was so small. I guess it not always the size of the fly, but how you work it!  But then maybe, that's his secret little weapon. Lol. 

You Texas guys need to book him if you haven't already!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the endorsement Ted. Yes we use poppers occasionally. Classic red and white works well.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’ve caught redfish in TX on a small cork popper with no paint or other materials.... just the cork


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I've caught oodles of reds up shallow in the marsh on the pea sized east cut poppers. I seem to only be able to get reds on gurglers in the fall when the fish will eat just about anything, but the east cut poppers will get bit year round.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

rakeel said:


> I've caught oodles of reds up shallow in the marsh on the pea sized east cut poppers. I seem to only be able to get reds on gurglers in the fall when the fish will eat just about anything, but the east cut poppers will get bit year round.


That's cool to hear -- I've joked that a grasshopper pattern would probably get smashed in the marsh, but never actually tried it. Hearing that about the small poppers makes me want to give it a shot.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Even my redfish gurglers are on #1 or #2 hooks. No need to throw huge flies...


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

little size 2 tan gurgler with some tan craft fur and tan rubber legs. I will post photo later. I actually tied them for stripers in the salt ponds but work on reds and baby tarpon as well.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll second the VIP Popper. It's just a small triangle of foam cut from a pretty thin sheet, so it has very little wind resistance when casting, and it's very light. Not like throwing a cup-faced popper at all, and the reds eat them up.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, the whole reason behind the design of the VIP is it’s easy to throw. Simple to tie too. I use door hanger foam from Hobby Lobby


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

mightyrime said:


> little size 2 tan gurgler with some tan craft fur and tan rubber legs. I will post photo later. I actually tied them for stripers in the salt ponds but work on reds and baby tarpon as well.


Will you post a pic when you get a chance? I love all the different gurg variations.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When red fish are hungry just cast anything


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

GG34 said:


> Anybody using traditional poppers for redfish? I've been doing a lot of bass fishing and tying using the double barrel popper bodies. Wondering if anyone was using anything similar. If so what colors have been working?


This is a good one from Rainey.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> This is a good one from Rainey.


That's it Steve!!! 

To the OP... Think, a little bigger than a bluegill bug, like something you'd use for a small bass or large bluegills.  I couldn't believe it when he showed me them!  But hey, we are only scratching the surface in what we think we know vs what they are willing to eat!


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

This my favorite top water fly for reds. It’s on our Etsy shop and will be on our website when it launches.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> View attachment 36058
> View attachment 36060
> This my favorite top water fly for reds. It’s on our Etsy shop and will be on our website when it launches.


Those look cool. You mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Great thread! Tying the VIP this week. Gotta go to hobby lobby .... my wife will think I am weird!


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

bryson said:


> That's cool to hear -- I've joked that a grasshopper pattern would probably get smashed in the marsh, but never actually tried it. Hearing that about the small poppers makes me want to give it a shot.


Where I am - Just north of Jacksonville, FL- the reds do hunt grasshoppers on the rising tide. 
We use a fly we call the marsh bug for them. Works pretty good in small creeks as the reds stage to push onto flats during flood tides. I also have a little floating crab pattern (not a popper- one you just cast and let float by staging reds).
In open water - i have had good luck on big poppers. 

Note, I am not the greatest fly guy... but I have a lot of fun doing it and fare OK for how little I get to go right now.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

For redfish of the 20-30lb pumpkin variety.. I've tied a lot of different poppers but this is evolutionary perfection for me. Medium double barrel popper on a 1/0 Varivas with a Yak hair tail. Can cast it forever and it chugs better than most college kids.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> For redfish of the 20-30lb pumpkin variety.. I've tied a lot of different poppers but this is evolutionary perfection for me. Medium double barrel popper on a 1/0 Varivas with a Yak hair tail. Can cast it forever and it chugs better than most college kids.
> View attachment 37126
> View attachment 37128


Great looking poppers! What are you using for material? Is that actually two heads?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Matts said:


> Great looking poppers! What are you using for material? Is that actually two heads?


Double barrel popper head from Flymen fishing co. 
They are the best I've used to date, size medium is about as big as you want to go unless you're throwing a 14wt.. The body is Yak hair, a strand of two of flash on either side, and finished with a couple wraps of minnow head brush. I also prefer the larger eyes than the ones made for the double barrel popper heads.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

GG34 said:


> Those look cool. You mind sharing the recipe?


I would, but we are planning on doing some YouTube videos on how to tie our flies soon. I’ll keep you updated!


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

First of all, I've barely cast surface flies to Redfish. Always seem to use something different. That's going to change when I get back down to the Big Bend this fall and winter.

I have a number of topwater flies but am determined that the Pole Dancer is going to catch me a bunch of fine Redfish in the years to come. Not familiar with it? It's a fly that allows you to walk the dog like spin casters do with the Heddon Spooks.

Here's a video for those that haven't heard of it.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I'm a fan of Gurglers...


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

pete_paschall said:


> I'm a fan of Gurglers...


 aaaaand now I need to leave work to go fishing. Thanks.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

bryson said:


> That's cool to hear -- I've joked that a grasshopper pattern would probably get smashed in the marsh, but never actually tried it. Hearing that about the small poppers makes me want to give it a shot.


This year’s grasshopper hatch was intense up here and you couldn’t keep grasshopper looking bugs out of their mouths. A skinny gurgler with a few extra silly legs and you got yourself a weapon!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

VIP is a great popper - I use it for bass - blacks love it, and stripers and whites when they are schooling and hitting on top. Turns over easy, easy to tie.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

View attachment 37832


View attachment 37834


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, not sure of it was mentioned here but a thin coating of go2 adhesive on the shell of your gurglers will bomb-proof them while not adding much weight. I have a retired gurgler somewhere that has about 50 fish to its name thanks to that stuff.. See @Backwater 's flies above as an example.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Another coating that works well is liquid fusion.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

GG34 said:


> Another coating that works well is liquid fusion.


Great stuff right there


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah those I was promoting the GO2 glue, the Liguid Fusion seems to be thinner yet just as durable and also lighter. I love the stuff for gluing epozy eyes on, letting them dry for a few hrs, without having to use UV resins. I usually let the stuff cure over night before I fish them. I do still use the GO2 glue for some uses, but what I'm also liking (maybe better) is the Gorilla Glue clear. Still take hrs to cure like these others, and has more bulk than the LF, but I can add a bit here and there to build up heads and stuff with it.


----------

